# Pinarello Treviso 1984 price



## logansqr

I am trying to find out the price of a Pinarello Treviso 1984. Does anyone know?


----------



## deadlegs2

I bought a Treviso in 1987... It was $550....In 84 under 500 I bet


----------



## logansqr

*thanks*

thanks a lot for your answer. I am trying to sell the bike, so I was wondering how much is the current price.


----------



## deadlegs2

I guess I should clarify.. in 87 the frame was 550.. Complete bike much more depending on componantry..


----------



## logansqr

*price*

So I guess the best way to find out how much it worth is to put it on eBay. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Hooben

It could sell for a great amount if you photograph it nicely with a good camera.


----------



## deadlegs2

Delgado


----------



## logansqr

*Thanks!*

What a great shot!


----------



## deadlegs2

I used to think he rode a treviso.. (painted fork).. but it looks like a montello after all.


----------



## logansqr

*Here is the actual Pinarello I am trying to sell*


----------



## logansqr

*Delgado*

That was Pedro Delgado right? But I guess Alexi Grewal rode a Treviso.


----------



## deadlegs2

Looks like a montello to me.. trevisos only had chrome on the drive chainstay. Is it SL or SLX?


----------



## deadlegs2

Alexi rode a montello

http://cyclingart.blogspot.com/2009/06/pinarello-super-record-that-significant.html


----------



## logansqr

It says Treviso on the plate (Campagnolo)


----------



## logansqr

Columbus SLX


----------



## deadlegs2

All of them say Treviso...That is where Pinarello is located.. The treviso model has treviso printed on the top tube and they were made of SL... painted except for the chainstay.. Montellos were SLX chrome fork and the whole rear triangle.. The lugs were investment cast too


----------



## logansqr

I see. Thanks for the details. So I guess I have a Montello after all.


----------



## Fogdweller

logansqr said:


> I see. Thanks for the details. So I guess I have a Montello after all.


It is a Montello. SLX, tricolore paint, internal routed r break cable for that era, chrome in all the right places. I rode one for 15 years and miss it so...


----------

